# Doombolt+Bolt of Change?



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd like to know people's opinions on these two psychic powers. I know that Warptime and Winds of Chaos are both amazing, but for fluff reasons [and cost] i'm taking these two, so I want to know what people think. Oh, and this is for the Sorcerer, not the DP.

I personally use the bolt of change at range, then when people close in, I use the doombolt, and then I smack 'em with my force weapon! Other ideas?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I am a fan of the doombolt... on a deamon prince. Reason being? Its cheap... and it allows you to use the DP's great ballistic skill


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not sure I can agree to having both. How do you plan on running this sorcerer? Tagged onto what kind of squad? I think he should be bolstering whatever their battlefield role is. Most of the time, this will be in the form of doombolt (if we're taking the other spells out of the discussion). If your sorc is tagged into a squad, he shouldn't be targeting armor, and outside of tEQ, doombolt will be doing much better, and it's cheaper. If he stays in the squad and targets armor, outside of meltagun toting plaguemarines the rest of the squads shooting will be wasted. On the flip side, if he detaches from a unit to snipe armor while they shoot freely, he will be singled out in return during your opponents turn. I like to keep my sorcs cheap and hidden inside other units, with simply MoS and (you guessed it!) lash.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I would hesitate to call Warptime 'amazing'. Good, yes, but the FAQ's clarification nerfed it quite badly. That doesn't make it bad, just less powerful and, in my opinion, a tad overpriced (but hey, we're CSM so we're desensitized). I follow the same policy as Ravenr, so my Sorceror has Wings, the Mark of Slaanesh and Lash, mainly because I find it difficult to win Capture and Control. This combo allows me to hide in a Rhino until the penultimate/final turn and then detach from the squad, move 12" and fire off Lash to shunt enemies off of objectives (because most people in my area only use one squad to protect their objective. It's not uncommon for me to use three).

Bolt of Tzeentch is good but the Mark of Tzeentch is very expensive, and so the hidden cost is actually pretty beefy. It's easy to get a Tzeentch Sorceror over 160pts, for which you could buy a Daemon Prince with Wings and Wind of Chaos, which will be better in most situations.

Doombolt is horrible unless you don't actually want to take a power/don't plan to use one (like on an Aspiring Sorceror). 3 shots and Strength 4 does not cut it, even ignoring most armour, due to the amount of cover in this game and the fact that even most elite infantry will be in squads of 5 or more. It sucks.

Midnight


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

> Bolt of Tzeentch is good but the Mark of Tzeentch is very expensive, and so the hidden cost is actually pretty beefy. It's easy to get a Tzeentch Sorceror over 160pts, for which you could buy a Daemon Prince with Wings and Wind of Chaos, which will be better in most situations.


For 155 you could get a DP/wings/mos/lash!



> Doombolt is horrible unless you don't actually want to take a power/don't plan to use one (like on an Aspiring Sorceror). 3 shots and Strength 4 does not cut it, even ignoring most armour, due to the amount of cover in this game and the fact that even most elite infantry will be in squads of 5 or more. It sucks.


If I recall its str 5, and ap3 which will shred mEQ. If its in a squad designed to inflict wounds on mEQ or less, it'll do more damage than a bolt for a fraction of the cost. Besides the point, I dont think there are many ways to run a sorc outside of lash, sadly. If you plan on running a sorc with db/bolt of change/mot you're looking at a largely overcosted and under performing HQ.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

zacktheRipper said:


> I'd like to know people's opinions on these two psychic powers. I know that Warptime and Winds of Chaos are both amazing, but for fluff reasons [and cost] i'm taking these two, so I want to know what people think. Oh, and this is for the Sorcerer, not the DP.
> 
> I personally use the bolt of change at range, then when people close in, I use the doombolt, and then I smack 'em with my force weapon! Other ideas?


Ok, I dont rate Winds of Chaos or warptime, my rates of success using them both have been very low (even before the FAQ makeing Warptime worse) 

I am currently running a "Bolt" heavy Prince, and because he is a MC it works well (can fire more than one shooting weapon, then drops into assault and finishes the squad off).

On a Sorcerer you do not get that fun which vastly limits its use and power.If you are going for MOT, think about the idea of not having a second power, you have one already! The force weapon. There are only two powers that you can use at the same time as Doom Bolt, Warptime and Gift of Chaos. Both of which are not worth the points anymore..


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

I know the DP is great, lol, I know. I am just hesitant to take one due to the actual 'theme' of my army and the attention they draw. 

I plan on putting him in the frontline, mostly, as [if I am playing victory points] most of my army will be close enough together to support each other. The reason I picked doombolt+bolt of change is that he will not always be 'attached' to a squad, but rather hiding behind the masses before he pops a shot off. I was also thinking, instead of Mark of Tzeentch and those two powers, I instead take Gift of Chaos [I love it so much. Its hilarious!] and the Doombolt.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

zacktheRipper said:


> I instead take Gift of Chaos [I love it so much. Its hilarious!] and the Doombolt.


Mark of Tzeentch/Doombolt and Gift is not a bad set of powers... though very expensive. Without the MoT would you be taking a familiar?


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes I would. XD My familiar is a tentacle eyeball on my Sorcerer's backpack. Lol


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds good... 

Thankfuly powers as just variable stats can be changed easly between games.. so play around with them and have fun. 

As the other chaos player at my gameing club said "I know Chaos isn't competive so I make lists that are fun, and a little bit random, and becuse I keep changing my lists no one knows what they will fight, and it gives me quite an edge"


----------

